# Upset Young Mom



## mamahuberty (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello, (I'm new) I purchased a rat about 3 weeks ago and she decided to present me with 8 pups on the 26th. I moved her into a fresh unscented cage as soon as I realized she was pregant (24th) and since she had the pups I make sure she has plenty of food and water and she'll come off the nest and wants a rub and a treat (piece of her rat diet) and everything has been fine. I have her food bowl right inside the door and never have had my hand around her nest as she is a young 1st time mom. Last night I went to open the door to give her fresh food and she reached though the bars and bit me. Ended up getting her away from the door and removed the bowl, refilled and put back in no problems. Then this morning I got the door open and reached for the bowl and she bit me again. It's sorta hard to feed her if I can't get the bowl. I have now moved her cage into another room away from the other rats and filled her food dish with enough food to last until at least tom afternoon, and am planning on letting her have quiet time until then. She is approx 9 weeks old and I have no idea when she was bred and with what (it could have been a furred rat or a hairless rat) as she was shipped in a cage with males at least that's what the pet store said when I called about her being pregnant. 

I don't have any way to feed her without opening the door. Does anyone have any ideas on what to do if she continues to bit when I try to feed her?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Awww poor little rat baby  I feel bad for her getting pregnant. I hope all the best for her, the babies and you.

Try talking to her before you stick your hand in to the cage, with gentle voice.

You can also take your cage(if its not too big), on the bed, sofa, or something so that she can get out of the cage a bit, then you can change her food easy, and check on the babies aswell.

Mostly rat mommies are just "angry" until the babies are old enough, so she should be less nippy after the babies are older


----------



## mamahuberty (Jul 28, 2012)

*Moving worked*

Moving her made the difference she is back to her calm self no more biting she's in my bedroom away from everyone and everything going to leave her in there until weaning I think. Within a couple of hours she was begging for treats scrambled eggs was a huge hit with her, trying to supplement her regular diet as she is so young this will be her only litter as breeding was never in the plan for her. 

Babies all look good from what little I could see of them she appears to be a good mom so hopefully things will continue going well.

Nenn I appreciate your suggestion about letting her out to roam. Tried that and she is not interested in leaving her babies will continue to offer her outings but not going to push her about it.


----------

